
Facebook Is Full of Emotional-Support Groups - jayliew
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/facebook-emotional-support-groups/572941/?single_page=true
======
grawprog
Not an emotional support group but i joined a facebook group for people in my
occupation a while back and it's probably been the the most i've used facebook
since I made my account years and years ago.

It's great people there are awesome and friendly. People show off their work,
ask for and get lots of support. I've asked for help with different things
there and gotten amazing advice from people, i've been able to help people
having similar problems I've faced at work and it's just generally great to be
able to interact with people all over the world who spend their days doing
something very similar to myself.

Though i've also learned just how different it can be doing my work. There's
businesses of different sizes, people who specialize in different parts of the
business, a lot of different sales people and reps from related industries and
just a whole world of things I never really knew about it before joining.

It's the one thing i've found about facebook that makes it more than an
address book for family and people i've met and known in my life.

